# Holster help



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everyone! I posted this on the Sig part but I figured I'd go ahead and post it here. The more help the better. 

I got my hands on a Sig Scorpion 1911 Carry with a stream light tac light on it. First off, it's beyond a dream gun... I can't get over how amazing it is. But sadly I'm having problems finding a holster for her. I'd really like to do a drop leg but I don't want to take the tac light off. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Check out Brigade Quartermaster and see several differ makers offering in drop leg with tact light holsters


----------

